# IOS 9.1 and the Home page



## Tucson520 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ever since I installed 9.1 on my iPad Air, there is a charming idiosyncrasy. When I am in another app, like a web browser, and I go into the mode that serially lists loaded apps, I then select the Home screen. The home screen pops up like it normally does but the background temporarily turns black, and then quickly returns to its original form. 

What is happening here? This did not happen with version 9. Is this a "bug" or an undocumented "feature"? LOL 

There was another charming idiosyncrasy with a previous version. On an iPhone, when in an app, the screen of the app would slide part way down the screen of the iPhone. I would have to touch the open area that this left to have the apps screen go back to normal. But since iOS 9.1, I have not seen this happen. I suspect another undocumented "feature". LOL

Don't you just love these "upgrades"? 

Bob


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am not sure about your issue with the temporarily turning black.... mine is not doing that. I would suggest seeing if it is a reported issue after 9.1 has more than 24 hours since release. Its kind of hard to find any details on it right now.

The second issue, that feature is there.... if you double tap the fingerprint sensor (tap not push) it slides the screen down half way to make it easier to hit the higher icons. This function is still there, but I think they made the sensitivity a little different in 9.1 because it was happening too easily when people slide their finger across the sensor.


----------

